# The Incidence of Ischemic Heart Disease



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

The Incidence of Ischemic Heart Disease and Mortality in People with Subclinical Hypothyroidism: Reanalysis of the Whickham Survey Cohort

Read abstract here....

http://jcem.endojournals.org/cgi/content/abstract/jc.2009*1749v1


----------

